# Life Style Club > Desi Recipes >  katlama

## saarah

does anybody here know the recipe to make katlama's, if so pls could you be kind enough to pass it on.

thanx

----------


## Fairy

Katlama...:s 

yeh kya hotta hai Saarah?

----------


## Aleena

oh maaaaan...!!! i love it, pak main khati thi main eid per  :Big Grin:  per i dunno kaisay banatay hain..  :Frown: 

*mun main pani*

saarah agar app ko maloom ho is ke recipe tu mujhay bhi bataye ga  :Smile:

----------


## saarah

:Big Grin:  

basic description of a katlama.....its like a paratha with keema in it and its fried.

it tastes delicious!!! thats all i know

Agar pata chala kaise banatein hain to zaroor batao gi

----------


## Aleena

thanks :giveflower;

----------


## Endurer

muahahahha your qatlma / katalama / katalma w/e recipe is here  :Big Grin: 

*Ingredients*

1/2 kg of Ground BeefSalt (to taste)2 tbsp. of Oil1/2 tsp. of Ginger Paste1/2 tsp. of Garlic Paste1/2 tsp. of Red Chilli Powder1 kg or 7 1/2 cups of Flour2 cups of Water1 cup of Kaimak (a sort of butter)3 Onions1 cup of Butter

*Procedure*

1) Add sifted flour to warm salted water. Knead dough and let stand 10-15 minutes. 

2) While dough is setting, Put oil in a pan and add ground beef and stir. Add salt, red chilli powder, ginger paste, and garlic paste. Fry ground beef until well done. Turn off stove, set aside. 

3) Roll out into a thin layer, 1 mm (1/25 in) and coat with kaimak. Sprinkle surface evenly wih chopped onions, and ground beef. Roll the dough around itself using a rolling stick (similar to a dowel). 

4) Cut lengthwise along the stick which 2 cm (3/4 in) strips. Roll up each strip, place in its side and flatten with a rolling pin to a thickness of 1 cm (2/5 in). Coat frying pan with melted butter and fry on both sides. 


now thats simple, isn't it ^o)

----------


## Endurer

muahahahha your qatlma / katalama / katalma w/e recipe is here  :Big Grin: 

*Ingredients*

1/2 kg of Ground BeefSalt (to taste)2 tbsp. of Oil1/2 tsp. of Ginger Paste1/2 tsp. of Garlic Paste1/2 tsp. of Red Chilli Powder1 kg or 7 1/2 cups of Flour2 cups of Water1 cup of Kaimak (a sort of butter)3 Onions1 cup of Butter

*Procedure*

1) Add sifted flour to warm salted water. Knead dough and let stand 10-15 minutes. 

2) While dough is setting, Put oil in a pan and add ground beef and stir. Add salt, red chilli powder, ginger paste, and garlic paste. Fry ground beef until well done. Turn off stove, set aside. 

3) Roll out into a thin layer, 1 mm (1/25 in) and coat with kaimak. Sprinkle surface evenly wih chopped onions, and ground beef. Roll the dough around itself using a rolling stick (similar to a dowel). 

4) Cut lengthwise along the stick which 2 cm (3/4 in) strips. Roll up each strip, place in its side and flatten with a rolling pin to a thickness of 1 cm (2/5 in). Coat frying pan with melted butter and fry on both sides. 


now thats simple, isn't it ^o)

----------


## Aleena

awww, thanks...so nice of you indurer.

----------


## Aleena

awww, thanks...so nice of you indurer.

----------


## Endurer

miss Aleena, the 'E' is very much visible to the naked eye.  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

miss Aleena, the 'E' is very much visible to the naked eye.  :Smile:

----------


## Aleena

aite my bad.. Endurer.

----------


## Aleena

aite my bad.. Endurer.

----------


## Endurer

an oh well the pleasure is somewhat mine  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

an oh well the pleasure is somewhat mine  :Smile:

----------


## saarah

:givefl; 

Thank you very much.... i shall try it and give you feedback.

Sounds really str8 forward :duno; Lets see wat i come up with (following simple instruction with regards to cooking isnt by strongest point!!! Ask my MUm!!!

Shukriya

----------


## saarah

:givefl; 

Thank you very much.... i shall try it and give you feedback.

Sounds really str8 forward :duno; Lets see wat i come up with (following simple instruction with regards to cooking isnt by strongest point!!! Ask my MUm!!!

Shukriya

----------


## Fairy

Good to see u back Saarah  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

looking forward to your feedback.  :Smile:

----------

